# Flirty's Pigmentary Uveitis ~ not good



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Deb's Gunner had his eye removed ( and it was sent to Dr. Townsend at Purdue for her research.) I'll try to reach her and see if she'll join this thread. BTW, Gunnie has done great.


Left her a message on FB.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah Mary, I'm so sorry.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Gunner's mom has been in contact with me, thank you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no. I am so very sorry, and especially so bc it seems Copley has this moment likely in his future. How did they ease her pain for right now? I so hope there is something else they can do. Flirt is so very lucky to have you by her side.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so sorry to hear this. How long has Flirty had PU? And how old is she? I have been cautioned by Dr. Townsend to watch out for changes like this in Raider's eyes, but I guess I didn't realize changes could happen this fast. Will be thinking good thoughts for your Flirty.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh Mary, so sorry to hear this. I am glad that they were able to relieve her pain for now.

Just remember that dogs live in the now, and if she does have to lose her eye, it will probably be more traumatic for you than her.

Fingers crossed for you and Flirt.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Flirty was diagnosed at 4.5 yrs, she is now 8.5 years. And yes, this glaucoma part comes on quite suddenly. When she had her checkup on July 9th, her pressures were too low (indicates inflamation) I think the right one was 4 or 5. She had been on Diclofenac drops 2x day which has maintained her pressures for 4 years now. The opthamologist added Prednisone drops 3x week. And whithin ten days this huge difference. Had we not had her in for her checkup recently I would have been kicking myself that something was going on and we didn't know but that is not the case.

Yesterday she got an i.v. of Mannitol which releases the fluid from behind her eye. Her highest pressure reading was 44 when we first arrived. Yikes! by the time the iv finished and she was set to go home, her pressure was down to 4.3. Such a remarkable difference in her appearance, too.

I always wondered what to look for when she is in distress. We all know our dogs, it was obvious she was having issues with her eyes, she was squinting, she kept putting her head up in the air, she was panting and she was sneezing. The fact that she either wouldn't let me, or couldn't open her right eye was what set the alarms off in my head. When I could force it open, yuck it looked like a combination of her third eyelid all mucosy and red. She didn't want us to touch her head.

My husband is worried what people will think about when they see her with one eye. I keep reminding him that by removing the eye, the pain will be gone. He isn't into the whole dog health thing like most of us on the Forum are but I love him anyway.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

One more thing: We had submitted Flirty's DNA etc. to Dr. Townsend back in 2009. I have an email into her to see if she will want the eye if it is removed. Anything to help others.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Deb's Gunnie is as cute as ever. I always say when I see his pic I wink back. Linda is right I think in saying if she does have to lose her eye, it will be more traumatic for you than her. And bless you for thinking of how to help others with all you have on your plate right now.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so so sorry to hear this  I'll say some prayers for you both and hope you can get some relief for this girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mary, It's Deb. I was very upset when we knew Gunner needed to have his eye removed. But we could tell immediately how much better he felt! He gets around fine and still loves to play fetch. He is no longer in pain. He looks fine- you've seen his photos.

We chose not to have a fake eye put in for looks because of the infection risks of having a foreign object in his eye. Gunner doesn't care about looks and he just looks like he is winking.

Sending prayers for Flirt!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, sending prayers and healing vibes for Flirty.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How is Flirt this morning?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> How is Flirt this morning?


She is not herself, the right eye is all goopy, poor girl. She won't eat breakfast so I know she's not herself. I will try to give her something smelly to eat when it is time for her Tramadol.

I am sick with bronchitis so I was coughing during the night, each time I think I woke her. Our appointment is not until 5:30 this afternoon.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear neither of you is feeling good this am. Many prayers flying your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Flirty, my thoughts and prayers to you and her.

Sorry you are sick, take care of yourself, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone. After a lengthy discussion with the opthamologist that has been treating Flirty, we have decided to have her eye removed tomorrow, Tues. 7/23.

The doctor could have done a few other procedures to reduce the pressure but eventually she would lose the eye. The doctor determined that Flirty has very little vision in that eye.

My hubby and I feel much better about things tonight after meeting with the opthamologist and discussing options. We will not have a prosthesis put in. Flirty's eye will be sent on to Dr. Townsend for the research project.

We had a long wait to see the opthamologist and this was my husband's first waiting room experience with fellow dog parents. He apologized for telling me (many times) that I'm too into my dog, this made him realize that it's better to be this way than to ignore signs and symptoms. There were two dogs there that were completely blind. The one has the same issue as the golden Ray Charles. Eyes are there but just not connected to the brain. He was so expressive, everyone enjoyed his antics.

Anyway, sorry that I am rambling. I drop Flirt off at 10 a.m. tomorrow (Tuesday) and I can pick her up later in the day. 

The moral of the story is: Don't ignore those subtle changes in your dog!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My prayers are with Flirt, her surgeons and you all. I'm so sorry her disease progressed to this point, but so glad you have good care available and that soon she will be pain free. And, again, thank you for having her eye sent to Dr. Townsend for research. Hopefully the generosity of you, Deb, and others will help find a cure to this awful disease.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending many prayers for you and Flirt today. 
My Toby was blind the last couple of years of his life. We didn't even realize that he was totally blind until we had taken him to the eye doctor! So that tells you that the dogs really adapt well to it.
As long as you don't rearrange the furniture!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Thanks everyone. After a lengthy discussion with the opthamologist that has been treating Flirty, we have decided to have her eye removed tomorrow, Tues. 7/23.
> 
> The doctor could have done a few other procedures to reduce the pressure but eventually she would lose the eye. The doctor determined that Flirty has very little vision in that eye.
> 
> ...


You are my role model right now for what to do, how to prepare, and how to face the day with courage. Do they expect the recovery to be long and painful or somewhat rapid?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

The doctor said after about two days, Flirty should be pain free. There will be some swelling and bruising on that side of her face but not pain. That side of her face will be numb from lidocain (sp?) and that should wear off later tonight. After two weeks the cone of shame and stitches come out.

When we were in for her checkup on July 9th, a lady was there with her poodle who just had her eye removed two weeks prior and she said she was amazed at how quickly her dog got back to normal, other than wearing the e-collar! 

We live on the second floor of our home and the stairs have been a concern. I learned a tip: I will place black tape horizontally at the edge of each stair in order to make each stair more visible to her until she gets her bearings back. Why didn't I think of that!!!

Thanks again, everyone, for your comments and good thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to see how Flirt is doing??


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirt is doing ok. She is sleeping a lot thanks to Tramadol. She was a bit restless until about 1 a.m. then we both settled down. The e-collar is huge but they need it that big to keep her from touching her face therefore she is knocking into everything but I'm working with her to keep her head up and that helps a lot.

Thanks for checking on her.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aww, poor Flirty and poor you  Lucky for her that she has Tramadol to help her rest. I hope both of you can get some rest, and that the time until she can have the cone off passes quickly for both of you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you all. Hope every day brings easier times for Miss Flirty.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and your Flirty-girl...hoping each hour is better and better.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Gross out alert! I'm posting some photos below for future reference. Special thanks to Debles for posting Gunnie's post-surgery photos, really helped ease my mind.

She is doing great! Like most dogs she hates the cone of shame and she would not eat or drink with it on so when we are home with her, the collar is off. Just don't tell the eye doctor....

Bruising and swelling is normal and is gradually going away.

My apologies for the size of photos.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Awww she looks great - because she is smiling. It is just amazing how well they adapt - a human would still be all woe is me.

Give her a kiss from Remy and me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh the poor, poor girl. It's a good thing they don't look in mirrors.
I fear PU so much. I hope they find a genetic test for it so we can start to breed it out of the goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My continued thoughts and prayers to you and Flirty.

She's looking great, good to hear she's doing well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless her heart. I just want to smooch her. Hope her healing continues at rapid speed. Keep posting those pics so we can see how she progresses.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so glad Flirty is doing well and prayers for continued healing. I do have to admit though, having a dog with PU, it was a little hard for me to see the pictures. I am lucky, so far Raider is stable, and he was diagnosed at an older age, so I am hoping that we can keep him stable for the rest of his life. Good luck to your girl.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, poor baby. It doesn't look quite as bad as I had feared. Good to know she is feeling better.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirt continues to heal well. My nieces came over on Sunday with homemade get well cards for Flirty, I hung them on the wall by her food and water bowls. So cute. 

The first photo is five days post, next picture is six days post surgery (yesterday). Today the swelling is greatly reduced! One more week until stitches removed. 

Thank you everyone, for your well wishes! It sure means a lot.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, she is really healing well! Must be all that loving she is getting


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi there.
So sorry to hear about your girl's eye problem.
I pray the operation will go well and your precious girl will be free from pain.
Take good care and rest along with your Flirty as you can. 
That bronchitis wont go away without some rest on your part. 
Robin


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Geez. I never read the dates on these posts and see I am a week behind!
Your flirty looks terrific! She looks happy and relaxed. 
I bet she will do just fine and probably better than ever!
What a sweetheart. And nice family too


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She's looking SO much better. Here's to more healing and getting those stitches out. I'm winking back Flirty !!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a brief update, ten days post enucleation and the swelling is pretty much gone. So much so that the pink sutures used to stitch the eyelids on the outside now look like pretty pink eyelashes! They come out in a few more days. Flirt is fine in fact I see a playfullness in her that I haven't seen in quite a while which leads me to believe that she was having discomfort and probably vision loss for a while now. 

Her permanent wink just adds character to her name, Flirt. :


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

That sweet golden smile just warms my heart. I'm so glad she's healing quickly!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry, just seeing this now. Hope all continues to go well.SDhe will probably end up just as beautiful as ever, with kind of a wink, like she knows just a little bit more than the rest of us do !! XXOO


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I am glad your girl's recovery is going well and she is feeling much better.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm just seeing this now too. 
Sending hugs to your Flirty girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am also seeing this for the first time. I am so sorry for all you and Flirty have been through, but it's wonderful to see how well she has come through this. Give her a belly rub from me.


----------

